# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  من أقوال الشيخ الشعراوي رحمة الله

## هويدا

1- إذا أهمّك أمر غيرك ،
فأعلم بأنّك ذو...... طبعٍ أصيل ..

... 2- وإذا رأيت في غيرك جمالاً ،
فأعلم بأنّ داخلك جميل ..

3- وإذا حافظت على الأخوة ،
فأعلم بأنّ لك على منابر
النور زميل ..

4- واذا راعيتَ معروف غيرك ،
فأعلم بأنّك للوفاء خليل ..

5- من ابتغى صديقاً بلا عيب ،
عاش وحيداً ..

6- من ابتغى زوجةً بلا نقص ،
عاش أعزباً ..

7- من ابتغى حبيباً بدون مشاكل ،
عاش باحثاً ..

8- من ابتغى قريباً كاملاً ،
عاش ناقصا.

----------


## اسماء بشكار

بارك الله فيك

----------

